# Temp Work Stop



## kennyv (Jun 26, 2015)

Lazy mans work stop .. I needed a quick ( temp) work stop for the mill . But I have like 4 other projects unfinished at home so I dug through my draws and found a bunch of miss fit parts from old indicator bases . Made a column to mach diam w/ T nut thread. . At lunch threaded it 3/8 16 , turned a cross slider and parted a brass washer on my breaks. Added T- nut and brought home a functional part for the time being .I do plan on making a work stop for my mill vice in near future but this will hafta do until have time to make one to attach to back of vice .
The next one will be more rigid yet stream line out of the way, with only one pivot moving adjustment for x y and Z.


----------



## kvt (Jun 26, 2015)

Looks good to me,  and it works that is what counts most. Since it did it's job,   it give you time to get your other projects done.


----------



## kennyv (Jun 26, 2015)

Yup its only a temp ... don't trust it ( locks are chepo) and has one too many swivels that el get ya in trouble.    I have some other spare box of parts was gona use  for vice stop that are perfect , only needed to add thumb locks or socket head lockdowns , but  all that  stock  is  1/2 diam . It would be big and bulky. Ill prob  end up using them for grinder table mods.
Anyways   So when I get around to it I will make it correctly using smaller diam rods and clamps.  Keep it stream line it tight to vice with a low profile so it don't interfere with head of machine.


----------

